# Lazersteve's DVDs Q & A



## lazersteve

Information about Lazersteve's DVDs.

I host a button for Chris Owen (Goldsilverpro aka GSP) on my web store to help him sell copies of his Refining Manual. I do this a favor to him and charge him nothing for the service. He receives all payment and handles the delivery of the guide to anyone who purchases it. It clearly states on my web store page that the Refining Guide is purchased as a separate transaction and delivered separately from any other items bought through my store.

GSP's Guide is an excellent book that covers his years of refining complete with techniques and scrap data not found in other compiled sources. I highly recommend you buy it. Another member posted the index and he has posted excerpts from the Refining Guide on the forum here:

The Complete Guide To Gold and Silver Scrap Index

He will have to link you to the excerpts, I think they are in the silver section.

The DVDs for sale on my web store are all 1 hour plus full length DVD titles that play on set top or computer players. They include menus and chapters for easy browsing. 

The first in the series *"Processing Pc Card Fingers with Acid Peroxide"* is a compilation of videos from my website assembled in order to give the viewer a step by step video guide to using acid peroxide. The process shown on the video works for all copper base scrap. The DVD covers all stages of using Acid Peroxide from harvesting to melting the final gold button and all steps in between.

The second video in the series is *"Processing Gold Filled Scrap"* and details the process of refining Gold Filled scrap including preparation, calculating acid required, recovery, refining, precipitation, siphoning, filtering, and silver recovery. With this DVD and the acid peroxide DVD you can combined all that you learned and process nearly any type of scrap with some slight modifications to the techniques. 

The third DVD is *"Fundamentals of Platinum and Palladium"* and demonstrates all of the steps to harvest, recovery, refine, calcine, melt, and prove Platinum and Palladium. On the DVD I process two types of catalytic converter material, but as the DVD title implies, the techniques learned on the DVD apply to processing any form of Pt or Pd scrap. This DVD is a must have for anyone who wants to learn to refine Pt and Pd.

Last year I released the *"Silver Refining A to Z"* DVD. It is slightly shorter than the other DVDs, but is the best quality production to date. On the DVD I demonstrate the complete process of setting up a miniature (1 Liter beaker scale) silver purification cell. I cover all stages from cell construction, making the electrolyte, operating the cell, harvesting the crystals, casting anodes, casting the resulting 999%+ pure bars from the cell, and clean up of the cell. As a bonus I demonstrate some other silver recovery techniques.

In the next few weeks I'll be releasing my fifth DVD "*Testing and Refining Karat Gold*" . This DVD will be the best one yet. I demonstrate testing and identification of karat gold, super close up shots of various gold markings, separation of plated and gold filled from karat, touch stone testing, acid testing with needles, inquarting, recovery of the inquarted gold, refining of the resulting gold, filtering techniques, precipitation, and finally casting uniform gold bars such as these:







Although the DVDs do cover some of the same material Chris has in his refining guide, you will learn a lot from both sets of items. I made the DVDs prior to Chris releasing the Guide, but his guide was created before any of the DVDs. We did not collaborate together on the guide and the DVDs. 

The DVDs are geared towards visual learners. The DVDs also contain valuable lab techniques that are not listed in any of the guides you will find. These lab techniques apply to all of your recovery and refining efforts.


As I stated in the post above, all of the DVDs play on your standard set top DVD player, PS3, XBOX360, etc., and your computer. 

Steve


----------



## alesswo

Hi steve, I bought your videos, simply excelletn job!!!!!.

I have a question. Could I use the gold filled dvd methodology to refine gold platted pins from circuitboards?, what is the best way to start processing after harvesting it?.

Is there a dvd to work on Integrated circuit, also known as quad IC, which contains microscale gold wires inside?. How can one use your method to work on processors?


----------



## lazersteve

The gold filled techniques will work for all kinds of plated material. Unless you can get a good price on nitric acid you may want to consider some of the other more economical methods for the lower yielding scrap. Low yield plated scrap is best stripped in the cell with copper mesh.

The gold from ceramic cpus can be recovered using the Modiifed Poorman's AR technique I have posted.


I'm almost done with my newest DVD: Testing & Refining Karat Gold. Be sure to watch my web store for it in the next week or so.

Steve


----------



## alesswo

Hi lazersteve: I want to know what is the best way to refine gold plated plugs like those used in Car Sound Systems, also gold plated fuses, and 24K gold plated battery terminals. Do you know what is the yield or % of recovery of those kind of plugs, terminals and fuses? There is some experience with those accesories?

some examples taken from amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Raptor-RAGU805-Amp-Fuses-Gold/dp/B0002EXJI4/ref=pd_sim_auto_1
http://www.amazon.com/Raptor-GFBW5-ANL-Guage-Round-Fuseholder/dp/B00029WQMO/ref=sr_1_11?s=automotive&ie=UTF8&qid=1301335461&sr=1-11
http://www.amazon.com/METRA-GBT3N-Gold-Battery-Terminal/dp/B0002EXMHC/ref=sr_1_13?s=automotive&ie=UTF8&qid=1301335461&sr=1-13
http://www.amazon.com/METRA-GBT2N-Gold-Battery-Terminal/dp/B0002EXMGS/ref=sr_1_25?s=automotive&ie=UTF8&qid=1301335537&sr=1-25


----------



## lazersteve

Strip them in the sulfuric cell.

The typical gold yields are quite low on this type of scrap *less than 1/2%* (< 0.005 ) at best. 

I would look for some better scrap to work with, especially if this is your first recovery go around. Also don't buy them at the prices listed in your links or you'll be kicking yourself once you see there is little to no gold on them. 

If you can get these items for free, they may be worth processing if you can't find any other material and you have many pounds to work.

Steve


----------



## jaythenutz

first off for my first posts sincere and most appreciative gratuity to this forum and all its contributors. Harold, Steve , goldsilverpro , 4metals, Lou, and of course Lazer~*>Steve<*~. and so many many more. THANK YOU FOR YOU SELFLESS GIFT OF KNOWLEDGE I have spent pert near the better part of two years absorbing as much of this forum that can fit in my pea-nut for a brain. And thank you for not putting every thing in layman's terms. Its has really helped me to come in contact with part of myself i never imagined possible. sorry about the run-ons. 
And Lazer, steve , umm Mr. steve or mr. lazer steve i think you site is a wonderful accompaniment to this one and would be honored to purchase one of your (which i could only expect it to be equal in its it) DVD. could i send you a money order or wire. I would just donate but i really want to check out you PGM DVD partly because i wonder if you going to show you face Bat man. ha ha lol. But mostly because if it wasn't for y'all I would of never had been able to make seven tozes @ around 75% profit last year going for ten this year.

sincerely 
~*~Jay~*~


----------



## alesswo

lazersteve said:


> Strip them in the sulfuric cell.
> 
> The typical gold yields are quite low on this type of scrap *less than 1/2%* (< 0.005 ) at best.
> 
> I would look for some better scrap to work with, especially if this is your first recovery go around. Also don't buy them at the prices listed in your links or you'll be kicking yourself once you see there is little to no gold on them.
> 
> If you can get these items for free, they may be worth processing if you can't find any other material and you have many pounds to work.
> 
> Steve


Thanks Steve. yes I know there is no business buyinf first hand material, I have a contact with people in car sound systems business and the idea is to obtain it as scrap.

I hope to learn more before I attempt to do my first refine. Where in your DVDs are information about sulfuric cell? In Silver DVD? I have already not see it.

What is the kind of better scrap that you mention?. CPUs or scrap jewelry? or it isbetter to work with low karat gold?


----------



## lazersteve

The only videos I currently have on the sulfuric stripping cell are viewed for free on my website.

I'm in the process of finishing up my Testing and Refining Karat Gold DVD and plan on working on a DVD demonstrating the stripping cell soon. I get lots of requests for this DVD.

The silver refining cell DVD is a completely different subject than the sulfuric stripping cell.

The best return for your time spent refining will be karat gold, followed by gold filled jewelry, then very well cleaned (free of plastic and trash) medical, aerospace, and military contacts, ceramic cpus, and lastly gold colored escrap and fingers. 

I don't bother with refining whole boards or even newer fiber cpus for the most part. I will harvest specific components from boards before selling the remains. 

Steve


----------



## INDY864

Steve,
I know about "bumps in the road". How soon will your new DVD be ready. Your gold filled scrap taught me to Keep It Simple.. I felt the Stupid part when I blew up my first AR batch when I was boiling off the nitric.
I am refining from mining ore. Very adventurous. Since I do it in N.Ga. the ore is very pure, so I feel I can use your processes. I have to use less AR because I don't know how much gold I have in the ore. It now being summer, I will have to wait till it turns cold. Maybe one dredge trip. Don't like copperheads and rattlesnakes. I will immediately buy the Karet DVD when it's ready.
Indy


----------



## Harold_V

INDY864 said:


> I felt the Stupid part when I blew up my first AR batch when I was boiling off the nitric.


I hate to belabor the point, but I can't stress enough, that evaporating should not be referenced as "boiling off". Please refrain from such terminology. You're sending the wrong message to those that hope to learn. One does not "boil off" nitric---it is properly evaporated at temperatures below boiling, to avoid losses. 

Harold


----------



## INDY864

Thank You Harold,
My apologies for using "boiling off". I was evaporating the Nitric outside and somehow turned the heat up too high. The bowl was pyrex. But my wire spacer underneath the pyrex I didn't position correctly. The pyrex broke and I lost a day's mining and a day's refinning. I have a great picture but I haven't learned how to post it. As I said in Steve's note, I have to wait for the snakes to retreat before I go back. 
Indy


----------



## INDY864

Harold,
Also, how may I buy your book?
Indy864


----------



## jimdoc

INDY864 said:


> Harold,
> Also, how may I buy your book?
> Indy864



I think we all wish Harold wrote a book.

Jim


----------



## Harold_V

jimdoc said:


> INDY864 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Harold,
> Also, how may I buy your book?
> Indy864
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we all wish Harold wrote a book.
> 
> Jim
Click to expand...

 A waste of my time, considering all I do is parrot Hoke. I owe almost eveyrthing I learned to her and her book. 

Harold


----------



## lazersteve

All,

Due recent changes in my career path, the production of the Karat Gold DVD has been delayed. I apologize to eveyone waiting and hope to have the free time to complete it in the near future.

Steve


----------



## INDY864

Steve,
Thanks for your comments and help. Timing is everything. Maybe you can do it by winter. The snakes will be gone then here in N. Ga. I will continue to take my lumps and refine, refine, refine.
Indy


----------



## TigWiz

Steve,

I love the first three DVDs I purchased from you and will be placing an order for your PGMs DVD very soon, along with a couple other goodies from your site. I hope your career change is going smoothly and that you will soon be able to produce your 5th DVD. I am in the middle of a career change myself and will be moving out of state within the next few weeks.

Thanks again,

TigWiz


----------



## Bonzaibear

Hey Lazersteve, been watching alot of the videos on the website, awesome job, I would like to know a couple of things. Is the refining of rolled gold and gf process done with the cell? In your video do you go through the process step by step how to percipitate the gold from the cell? I am so new to this but have alot of access to jewelry that rg and gf some plated. If I buy that video is it a good one for NOOBs like me??? Also wondering about chemicals, purchasing and disposal.....Thanks


----------



## Dwsj65

Trying to figure out why I can't see the videos ? I see the list of them, and click show.. Then the individual videos come up.. I choose one, and it goes to another screen and NOTHING happens... Am I doing something wrong ? I have tried with Internet Explorer, Firefox, and my Droid, and all three have done the exact same thing... Please help ? I am much more able to learn if I can SEE someone doing it... 

Thanks so much


----------



## Dwsj65

Also, I am about to purchase several of the DVD's, so I don't guess it really matters if I can watch the free clips on the website.. Steve, have you gotten your new video out yet ? I would like to have it as well...

Thanks so much


----------



## lazersteve

Dwsj65"

Some of the files are media player files which certain phones won't play.

For computers:
Update your media player version and codecs. 

Accept cookies for my site.

Allow my site on your internet securities software (eg Norton, Black Ice, Zone Alarm, etc.).

With Firefox install and configure IE Tabs for my site (Tools--IE Tabs--Sites--- http://goldrecovery.us-- add)

Allow Active X content for my site.

Only my older videos are of this file type; all of the newer ones are youtubed and should play on any device.

Steve


----------



## lazersteve

Bonzaibear said:


> Hey Lazersteve, been watching alot of the videos on the website, awesome job, I would like to know a couple of things. Is the refining of rolled gold and gf process done with the cell? In your video do you go through the process step by step how to percipitate the gold from the cell? I am so new to this but have alot of access to jewelry that rg and gf some plated. If I buy that video is it a good one for NOOBs like me??? Also wondering about chemicals, purchasing and disposal.....Thanks




You can see me process a batch of GF scrap start to finish on the DVD. I demonstrate everything in a step by step fashion.


----------



## Dwsj65

I am so lost. I am not computer illiterate by any means. I have tried all that. For some reason, when I select a video to watch, a new screen comes up, but then nothing happens. No video. No box where a video should be. No anything. And the page shows done like it is through populating.

Thanks.


----------



## lazersteve

Which video(s) specifically?


----------



## Dwsj65

I have tried them all. I can't get any of them to play. I was specifically wanting to watch the gold videos and the cell videos... I have tried from 2 different computers and my cell phone... I just can't figure it out. Even had one of the IT guys at work try and he couldn't get them to play either.


----------



## jimmydolittle

If you have Foxfire, did you do the plugin thing?


----------



## niteliteone

I'm doing it now as I type.
Went to steves site. logged into site. went to videos and selected cell videos. clicked wire basket video. 
New screen with player. clicked play waited for video to buffer (kinda slow today) but after 40 seconds video starts playing like always.

Maybe need to wait longer for video to buffer. usually faster than 40 seconds.

Hope this helps.
Tom C

edit: XP on Lenovo ideapad. IE 8. rock solid system


----------



## Dwsj65

In reading your post, when my "new screen" pops up, it is a new screen WITHOUT player... There is no box there for the player.. I updated to media player 11.. I am using IE 8.. I updated silverlight... Still nothing...


----------



## niteliteone

I just checked my desktop. I haven't used the windows media player on it since I reformated the system and loaded everything from scratch.

This is what I found:
The video did not play. and no player, but did get a popup asking if I wanted to "run Add-on" (pic 1)
I clicked "run add-on.
Second window poped up "IE security warning" asking me if I wanted to run the "windows media player extension" (pic 2)
I ckicked "run"
Windows Media Player appeared on the screen (pic 3)
I then clicked the play button.
The video buffered a few seconds then started playing (pic 4)

Hope this solves your problem
Tom C.


----------



## Dwsj65

I never get that pop up where you were asked about running the ActiveX extension.... Mine sits at that same screen, just like that, minus the pop up... I let it sit for 20 minutes earlier just to see if it would load... No such luck...

Thanks so much for trying to help me out... I just don't understand... Maybe it is a sign from God for me to leave the refining to you guys and just keep prospecting instead of getting into recovering...


LOL


----------



## niteliteone

Dwsj65 said:


> In reading your post, when my "new screen" pops up, it is a new screen WITHOUT player... There is no box there for the player.. I updated to media player 11.. I am using IE 8.. I updated silverlight... Still nothing...



I see in this post you mention silverlight.
Steve mentions on his video links that silverlight was discontinued by microsoft and all his silverlight videos were moved to media player files.

Check your system and see if it is trying to use the silverlight player for the videos, thus causing this problem.
might need to remove the silverlight and media player restart the system, then reinstall the media player. 

Other than this I am at a loss. Do you have access to another computer from family or a friend that you can test at your place.
I know my daughter loves to download torrents and brings me Bob & Tom cd's.She has cable internet. But when I try to download torrents, nothing, nada, zilch my ISP blocks all torrent files period. No exceptions.

Running out of ideas. Anyone have any suggestions?

Tom C.


----------



## TXWolfie

Steve have you ever thought of making it for direct download but in DVD or Mpeg format, so people may have the opportunity to burn it to disk at their leisure? And you wouldnt have to burn future DVD's and be done with it.


----------



## niteliteone

TXWolfie said:


> Steve have you ever thought of making it for direct download but in DVD or Mpeg format, so people may have the opportunity to burn it to disk at their leisure? And you wouldnt have to burn future DVD's and be done with it.




This is for the free video's Steve offers on his website not the better complete video's he sells.

Ever since youtube came out their has been a battle over online video players and which technology is better. The end result is now their are several different incompatable formats and you have to have the right player to play the video you want to watch. 
Also is is a big hassle to go back and convert old videos to newer universal formats that play with the current players. (but for how long) So it is better for the person wanting to watch the video to have the correct player.

You can ask Steve if he will let you convert the videos and post them to youtube on a free basis for all to see. (no harm intended)

Tom C.


----------



## lazersteve

Converting the old videos on my site to the new formats is on my things to do list, but not at the top of the list. Currently I'm focused on my overdue DVD production: Testing and Refining Karat Scrap. 

The new DVD should be competed this weekend. Thank you to everyone who is patiently waiting for this DVD.

The playback problem on the old videos can be resolved by following the steps I posted above. Sounds to me from the member's description of the problem is that the security settings are the problem. Add http://goldrecovery.us to your trusted sites and adjust your Active X internet options security to 'prompt'.

Clear your temp files, cookies, close IE, and reopen after making the adjustments. With newer versions of IE check to be sure you don't have a bad or missing add-on.


Steve


----------



## niteliteone

Thank's Steve.

Tom C.


----------



## lazersteve

Anyone who has been waiting for the release of my *Testing & Refining Karat Gold DVD *can purchase it from my webstore now.

Total play time is 1:30+ minutes. Chapter list:

01_Testing: Closeups of various hallmarks, scratch testing, etc. All new never before seen close up footage!
02_Inquarting : Inquarting and Nitric acid dissolution, plus some much needed formulas and math. Inquarting is the same as seen on my website video; nitric is all new.
03_Aqua Regia: Detailed look at using Poorman's AR (HCl + NaNO3 = muriatic acid and sodium nitrate); zero nitric recipie.
04_Preciptate : Using dry SMB to recover the gold from solution; All new footage with testing.
05_Cleanup: Very detailed videos of the *complete* washing and drying process from precipitate to weighing the dry gold powder.
06_Shot: Full length shot video ( a very short sample of it can be found on my website videos in the melting section). 

I will be listing several new items as well in the next few days including several varieties and sizes of pre-drilled shoting dishes and crucibles.

I'll try to get all US orders to you by Christmas Day if you order by Wednesday night. Sorry for the short notice, I've been editing and finalizing this disk for the last 36 hours nearly non-stop (sleeping and food breaks) to get it done tonight. I started this project in January of 2011. 

Here's what the DVD label looks like:







Now I can start on the Cell DVD.

Your comments are welcome.

Thank you for your patience,

Steve


----------



## slickdogg

Good deal i can't wait to watch this one! :lol:


----------



## TXWolfie

I was actually talking about the new DVD he has out now, it can be direct download much like any other company does. It would save time and money in checking email and delivering thru mail and also save the buyer time in purchasing it and waiting for it to arrive. Almost any new computer will have a built in dvd burner and player. But I see at least the thought is being out there but time is just needed for completion.

Rich


----------



## elgoogs

Hi, I was wondering what exactly is the different between the videos for processing gold fingers that are on your website and the DVD about processing the fingers with acid peroxide?

Thanks in advance,

Stephen


----------



## lazersteve

elgoogs said:


> Hi, I was wondering what exactly is the different between the videos for processing gold fingers that are on your website and the DVD about processing the fingers with acid peroxide?
> Stephen



As stated in the opening post of this thread, the Acid Peroixde DVD is an assembly of some of the videos on web site put together in titled chapters and ordered as used in the acutal processing of a batch of fingers start to finish. A lot of folks order this DVD so they will have the ability to play the DVD on their set top player. Others order this DVD to have the information demonstrated chronologically start to finish, and still others buy the DVD to support my website and my goal of helping others through the forum and videos. There is also a small group of individuals that don't have access to the videos on the internet for whatever reason, so they buy the Acid Peroxide DVD.

Please read my description of all of the DVDs given in the opening post of this thread on page one for more details of the other DVDs.

Steve


----------



## goldscraper

Steve,
I'm assuming that the "Processing Fingers with Acid Peroxide DVD- Video Guide to Processing Plated E-Scrap" DVD is the best choice for a newbie to get some good information (along with reading CM Hoke's Refining Book) to scrap gold from old cellphones and computers?

Thanks,

Steven.


----------



## lazersteve

The DVD puts the enitre AP process at your fingertips to review and learn on your computer or TV. The DVD covers all of the steps form start to finish in chronological order.

The processes on the DVD will teach you what you need to know to process copper based e-scrap.

Steve


----------



## frosty

Hi, I order a dvd vido from you but never got it, the receipt number is 0523-5603-7002-4334 and it was paid on 2/4/12 , the item # is 5 (testing and refining Karat Gold DVD Vido guide to testing and processing Karat Gold. I have been getting the run round, What is going On????? I paid 35.00 us , so if you can't deleiver send my money back, this will be the last time I will ever order from you.


----------



## publius

frosty said:


> Hi, I order a dvd vido from you but never got it, the receipt number is 0523-5603-7002-4334 and it was paid on 2/4/12 , the item # is 5 (testing and refining Karat Gold DVD Vido guide to testing and processing Karat Gold. I have been getting the run round, What is going On????? I paid 35.00 us , so if you can't deleiver send my money back, this will be the last time I will ever order from you.


Check your junk/spam mail folder... But it is always better that you send a private message to Steve.


----------



## lazersteve

frosty said:


> Hi, I order a dvd vido from you but never got it, the receipt number is 0523-5603-7002-4334 and it was paid on 2/4/12 , the item # is 5 (testing and refining Karat Gold DVD Vido guide to testing and processing Karat Gold. I have been getting the run round, What is going On????? I paid 35.00 us , so if you can't deleiver send my money back, this will be the last time I will ever order from you.



Please provide your paypal transaction id.

Did you order the Goldsilverpro book for $35, as that is the only item that is a flat $35? A single DVD to US addresses is $31.75. Please confirm order paypal transaction id and paypal email address.

I need you paypal email to look up this order if it was in fact for the DVD.

I have not gotten any emails or pms from 'Frosty' concerning this matter. Frosty please clairify your identity and order information.

Steve


----------



## lazersteve

This morning I researched the orders that arrived via paypal for all dates 2/2/2012 through 2/6/2012. All have been shipped and more importantly none were for a flat $35.

Chris (GSP , Goldsilverpro) PM'd me this morning and confirms that you ordered his book by mistake. He has sent you two copies of the ebook already and has offered to work with you on the matter. Frosty, I'm also willing to send you a copy of the DVD you apparently intended to order if you place the order via my website just as everyone else does. I do not fill orders that do not come through paypal.

I do not send out copies of the DVDs unless I get an order via paypal for this exact reason. When myself or a customer makes a mistake, I am willing to work things out for them if all of the paypal information checks out and is in order.

This matter could have easily been solved by responding to Chris' email and subsequently working with me via my email or PM account to correct the problem.

I have asked Chris to post his side of the story for all to review.

Sorry you all have to read this, but it will ultimately demonstrate that I am an honest and up front business man. I take complaints very seriousy and do my very best to resolve them as soon as I am aware of a problem. Frosty, I feel you could have handled this differently, but it gives me an oppotunity to demonstrate my business ethics, so for this I thank you.

Steve


----------



## maynman1751

> I paid 35.00 us , so if you can't deleiver send my money back, this will be the last time I will ever order from you.


It may not be my place, but I suggest you watch your remarks! Steve is one of the most respected and upright members of this forum.


----------



## publius

maynman1751 said:


> I paid 35.00 us , so if you can't deleiver send my money back, this will be the last time I will ever order from you.
> 
> 
> 
> It may not be my place, but I suggest you watch your remarks! Steve is one of the most respected and upright members of this forum.
Click to expand...

Maynman... I had the same comment written but held my tongue. I also had the same issue with the transaction, (*because I didn't read the whole description* Steve and Chris fixed things for me ASAP! That is why I suggested that a run through the spam/junk email folder.

I don't intend to make Steve and Chris blush but they are most respected! My 0.02 USD.


----------



## lazersteve

There is no reason for anyone to be concerned, especially Frosty. Chris and I can easily resolve Frosty's slip of the mouse once we get his response and details of the problem. He has currently adopted a public position of blaming either myself and/or Chris for the error, but regardless of who is at fault, it's an easy fix.

I have had other buyers click the wrong item or double order and the problem has always been quickly and peacefully resolved. Let's face it accidents happen and will continue to happen, but the one who has the accident must first be willing to admit the mistake so it can be correctly resolved.

I'm hoping Frosty takes the time to review his transaction details, realizes the mistake, and then posts an update to this thread. I look forward to his reply as well as Chris'.

Steve


----------



## mdghamon

I recently purchased all of LazerSteves refining DVD's. This is one of the smartest investment I have ever made. Clear, concise and simple to follow. Along with the other materials recently acquired my lab is beginning to take shape. I cannot recommend these videos too highly. A set should be oone of the first things any new refier should consider. My respects to Steve and all of you. Michael


----------



## paulphil1

Does your silver DVD discuss how to deplate silver from silver plated items?

Thanks


----------



## lazersteve

paulphil1 said:


> Does your silver DVD discuss how to deplate silver from silver plated items?
> 
> Thanks



No. You can read about the contents of all of my DVDs here:

Lazersteve's DVD Details

For information on removing silver plating search the forum for 'silver plated' posts without the quotes. 

Steve


----------



## ErwinRommel

Steve!

I found the DVD's and I just wanted to tell you that they are incredibly helpful. I couldn't wrap my mind around how the process worked even after reading Hoke. I really appreciate you taking the time to make those DVD's. I am not going to start refining until I am home for good from Afghanistan but I did start trimming the RAM and PCI cards. I will be purchasing more DVD's from you in the near future!

I was wondering if you had a DVD discussing what to do with the memory sticks and other e-scrap once you process the fingers? I read on this forum that you can process the black flat packs and whatnot, but I am certain the entire board has more PM in it.

Anyway, I just wanted to say thank you! I will keep reading the forum and try to find the answer to my questions.

Thanks again Steve!


----------



## maynman1751

Thank You for serving Erwin! 8)


----------



## olli24

Someone can tell me if he shipping also outside the country? im german located in thailand and want this DVD,s to make it worthy i would buy em all :roll: 

thanks
olli24


----------



## lazersteve

Yes, I ship internationally.

Be sure to choose your country when placing the order so the paypal shipping calculator will add in the cost of shipping. If you do not see your country on the list email me.

Steve


----------



## Palladium

Steve, do you offer all your cd's as a box set also? Just a thought.


----------



## Dsmith700

Steve,

Question from a newby. I have a lot of 24kt gold plated brass to refine using the reverse electroplating method. I'm wanting to buy one of your videos and guessing that the "Refining Gold Filled Scrap" would be the correct choice. Would this be the one you recommend?

Thanks in Advance.

David


----------



## lazersteve

Dsmith700 said:


> Steve,
> 
> Question from a newby. I have a lot of 24kt gold plated brass to refine using the reverse electroplating method. I'm wanting to buy one of your videos and guessing that the "Refining Gold Filled Scrap" would be the correct choice. Would this be the one you recommend?
> 
> Thanks in Advance.
> 
> David



For Gold Plated scrap, simply watch the free cell videos on my website. If you want to see the final refining and melting of the gold in video format, you can buy either the Karat Gold or Gold Filled DVD. All of the DVDs focus on a single type of scrap for their primary subject matter, but they also contain techniques that are applicable to many types of scrap once they are mastered. I designed the DVDs so that someone could buy the entire set of DVDs and learn to recover and refine a full spectrum of precious metals. Many skills learned on one DVD apply equally well to other types of scrap not covered on the DVD.

Steve


----------



## Tipton444

Excellent Lazersteve, I will be purchasing a dvd soon. I knew about this forum, but never took advantage of it. Definitely beats browsing youtube. I know it's an old post, but hey, still incredibly helpful.


----------



## Ibrahimcoe

Hi,

I am Ibrahim from Bangladesh.
i have send email in your website but no replay.
i need the DVD i have DHL AC so you just send my ac,
about the payment where i have to pay, please give me detail.

[email protected]


----------



## arsenic123

hey Steve I have sent you the email too but no answer. Its almost 1 week now. The email was..

I have sent an email to lazersteve few days back but I guess he is very busy. So I will post the question regarding the CD here. 
This was the email... Please answer anyone who has bought the cd. 

I stay in India. I have started collecting catalytic converters and I want to extract pgm from it. I am buying your CD "Fundamentals of Platinum and Palladium DVD- Video Guide to Processing Catalytics and Other Pt and Pd scrap". I have some basic questions. First of all how many days it will Take to reach the CDin india. My city is Mumbai, India. Secondly if I buy the CD will I be able to process the Diesel type catalytic converters mostly from the cars name Swift , swift Dzire, Hyundia I 20, etc. Please tell me that. thanks. I am a newbie so I hope your CD will properly guide me every step. Please reply soon. I have invested a lot of cash in to catalytic converters. Last question I have is I am directly melting the petrol catalytic converter after burning it and I can recover 800 mili from 1 kg. . So if I use the methods in your CD will the recovery increase as compared to directly melting it? I am trying same method to melt diesel catalytic converters but the recovery is none and that is because it has sulhphur and carbons? Anyways please tell me as soon as possible. I forgot the last and important question. I hope no machinery, furnace or Plasma ray is required to extract the PGM from petrol catalytic converter. I want to do it in my garage backyard as I have lot of space. I have access to most of the chemicals so I would prefer chemical methods. Please confirm if your CD method doesn't involve any machinery, furnace, etc. I can arrange some basic machinery which are not costly. I will be processing honeycomb catalytic converter. I hope CD covers it. 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## lazersteve

I no longer send DVDs to international countries except for Canada. 

I have replied to all of your emails and refunded all payments within 48 hours of the payments being made. Check your Paypal statements if you did not get my personal email. I also always include a note in the Paypal refund form.

Note to all international buyers:

If you do not see a shipping charge on your order, the ordered will be refunded in full. 

I had to stop shipping to countries outside of North America. To save me the headache of dealing with international package tracking issues, I made a decision *not* to ship outside of North America.


----------



## Smack

They can make that decision making process real easy for you, I know first hand.


----------



## Palladium

You could post them to youtube and make them available for download for a fee. About like Netflix.


----------



## lazersteve

Most of my web videos are already on you tube for free. 

The DVDs cost me a lot of time and money to produce, therefore I must charge for them. 

Steve


----------



## necromancer

Palladium said:


> You could post them to youtube and make them available for download for a fee.



would be great to sell 10,000 copies a month but...........

i do not think this is a good idea, if its on youtube it will be a torrent, rar, zip for sale in 20 minutes. not all countries have copyright laws like we do.

even protected CD / DVD can be copied with the right method (dont ask how i know about copying digital content)


----------



## Palladium

necromancer said:


> Palladium said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could post them to youtube and make them available for download for a fee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would be great to sell 10,000 copies a month but...........
> 
> i do not think this is a good idea, if its on youtube it will be a torrent, rar, zip for sale in 20 minutes. not all countries have copyright laws like we do.
> 
> even protected CD / DVD can be copied with the right method (dont ask how i know about copying digital content)
Click to expand...



Then anything short of not selling them won't stop it. Even if you sell them like Steve is now there is not much you can do to stop someone from posting it to an account overseas where copyright laws don't matter anyway. Even if you have the best video in the world unless the consumer can find it and take delivery of the product you might as well not have made it. https://support.google.com/youtube/answer/178329?hl=en


----------



## dirkclod

Can't say thank you enough for all the help the dvd gave me as well as all you tell us you made this happen for me ! 4.9 grams, every one needs this dvd that wants to do fingers !


----------



## lazersteve

Nice looking button, great job!

Thank you for the feedback on the DVD.

Steve


----------



## archerytech1

Hey there Lazersteve. Just bought a DVD and stuff. Can't wait to watch it.


----------



## lazersteve

Thank you for supporting my site. 

It's guys like you that allow me to keep the site up and running as I do not use ads or use banner ads to pay the bills for the site. 

I plan on posting a video by the end of the year with an announcement on my new business venture for 2015. Keep an eye on my website and you tube channels for details. 

Steve


----------



## MarcoP

lazersteve said:


> I had to stop shipping to countries outside of North America. To save me the headache of dealing with international package tracking issues, I made a decision *not* to ship outside of North America.


What about if someone does not care about a tracking number, for international shipping it doesn't work anyways.


----------



## lazersteve

That is the primary problem. There is no way to track the order, so there is no proof of delivery when the package arrives. Also international shipping rates are so high, they are typically higher than the entire value of the order. 

I will ship internationally, but the buyer must accept the fact that once the parcel leaves the US borders, I can not control whether the parcel arrives or not. Some governments even confiscate certain types of parcels, and I can't afford to take the hit for missing orders. 

If you want to risk shipping internationally, email me with your order and I'll give you payment instructions and shipping charges. 

Steve


----------



## cosmetal

Greetings all,

I sent an order to Steve for one of his DVDs through his website and PayPal but haven't received any response regarding the order or shipping.

I noticed that his profile doesn't have any Last Activity date listed. 

Is he still active on GRF or with his online store?

Many thanks!

James


----------



## FrugalRefiner

James, he is still active, but he doesn't visit every day. Your best bet is to send him an email through his website and he'll get back to you.

Dave


----------



## lazersteve

James,

Your DVD should have already arrived at your address. If not let me know and I'll look into it.

I will be frequenting the forum more often as my free time permits. My hosting company migrated servers about a week ago and broken part of the database that accepts logins. I spoke with them last night for about an hour and they said everything should be fixed in 24 hours or so.

Thank you to everyone who hss supported my web site over the years.

Steve


----------



## Auful

I see Steve's website is down. Is he still selling his tutorials? Is he okay? Thanks.


----------



## lazersteve

I'm still taking orders via email.

[email protected]

My website was hijacked by the Pharma hack several months ago and part of the fix process was to disable all forwarding on the host server. I re-enabled forwarding a few days ago (it had to be disabled for over 30 days for Google's cache of the pharma hack page to clear) so I'm hoping it will be up and running again soon.

You will know it's working again when the images in my guided tour link below (in fact all images I have posted to any thread) become visible again.

I apologize for the mess the hack has created with my website. I am seriously considering reconstruction of my site from the ground up over the course of the next month. 

Once again, simply email me [email protected] 
With a list of your PayPal email address, the desired items, and your address information in a valid format and I will send you an invoice via Paypal.

Thank you,

Steve


----------



## Auful

lazersteve said:


> I'm still taking orders via email.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> My website was hijacked by the Pharma hack several months ago and part of the fix process was to disable all forwarding on the host server. I re-enabled forwarding a few days ago (it had to be disabled for over 30 days for Google's cache of the pharma hack page to clear) so I'm hoping it will be up and running again soon.
> 
> You will know it's working again when the images in my guided tour link below (in fact all images I have posted to any thread) become visible again.
> 
> I apologize for the mess the hack has created with my website. I am seriously considering reconstruction of my site from the ground up over the course of the next month.
> 
> Once again, simply email me [email protected]
> With a list of your PayPal email address, the desired items, and your address information in a valid format and I will send you an invoice via Paypal.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Steve


Thank you Steve. I'm sorry about the hacking but happy to hear everything else is okay otherwise.


----------



## DarkspARCS

Dang Steve that really sucks !!!

You did so much work on that site Im sorry you had to experience that my friend !!!


----------



## TheProcrastinator

Hi,

Does anyone have a copy of Steve’s PGMs DVD they have would like to sell ? PM me please
I have pm and sent email to Steve but no reply. 

Cheers


----------



## jphayesjr

Steve, where can we view your catalog?


----------

